# Canning tomato's / saice



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

We r redoing our garden this year so we did potted tomatoes, etc. Bumper crops if the past we would pick enough at 1 time to can, wait and pick again, and so on. Since this year different varieties and not nearly as many they will come in at different times. To small amount to can each time. How do u keep/preserve the crops picked until there is a decent amount to finally can.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Why did you abandon what worked for you for something that was questionable ?


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

I have packed salmon in jars and then frozen those jars till I could get enough to cook off a batch.


----------



## Davarm (Oct 22, 2011)

What ever you do, dont freeze them.

I tried it and when straining them found that not enough of the solids would work through the mesh of the strainer to make sauce. Made some fine tomato juice but didn't work for sauce.

You could try making the sauce then storing it in the fridge until you had enough to can. Thats what I started doing with partial jars between batches. My runs of tomatoes come in no more than 3 or 4 days apart so mine doesn't have to sit in the cold box for long before the next batch of sauce is being made.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I too juice the tomatoes and then put them in the fridge (right in the pot I plan on cooking them down in). A couple days later when I have more tomatoes, I juice and add those to the pot while it's cooking down.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

This wouldn't be a problem here--I eat tomatoes all day long.


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

camo2460 said:


> Why did you abandon what worked for you for something that was questionable ?


Why? Because we got free dirt from our township which allowed us to make more area deeper. That was the good part. The bad was the dirt was 1 giant weed factory. We could not keep up with it so this year we killed everything and letting it sit there all summer to bake and get tilled so far no weeds


----------



## Halloween (Nov 24, 2012)

Thanks - I think I will pick, strain and cook. Then cover in the fridge then keep adding till I get a nice load.


----------

